# Union Forces with 10.5 Moto Boots



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

1.Medium/Large
2.yes, it will work.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> 1.Medium/Large
> 2.yes, it will work.


+1. Had my size 10 Nike in a M/L force with plenty of spare room.


----------



## wche (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm having trouble fitting my brother's sz 10 salomons in my M/L Unions. Seems like I really have to squeeze the boot in for it to fit. Do you think this will be an issue with the sz 10.5 Motos in a M/L Union?


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

It's good to have a tight fit or squeeze around the heel cup area. It keeps the boot from lifting and adds more response to your toe edge. Is that where it is tight?


----------



## wche (Jan 27, 2014)

Mystery2many said:


> It's good to have a tight fit or squeeze around the heel cup area. It keeps the boot from lifting and adds more response to your toe edge. Is that where it is tight?


Not too familiar with terminology but its towards the back of the boot. I have to put extra pressure on the heel of the feet to ensure the bottom of the boot makes contact with the baseplate. It's a pretty snug fit. 

Now I'm not sure if the Moto will have a similar profile to the Salomons, but I'm thinking the Moto might be lower profile? If that is the case, the M/L would probably work best right?

Also, in the future, if I get new boots that do not have shrinkage tech, won't having a 10-10.5 boot be a problem for M/L unions?

Thanks!


----------



## Smaug (Jan 17, 2014)

i just got union force l/xl for my big size 13 feet and the bindings are HUGE. I put them on my 164 wide rossi krypto board and they barley fit with my +12-12 stance. Id personally say the l/xl is for about a size 12 to 15 boot.


----------

